# Shifter Linkage Broken?



## dustinlrule (May 10, 2018)

Thanks, although I'm sure you're aware the bungee isn't the issue. The bungee is holding up the shifter so I could shift gears and get it on the tow truck. Once the bungee is removed the shifter is stuck in position. I'm looking for what I believe to be a linkage issue, but not entirely sure.


----------



## dustinlrule (May 10, 2018)

Found the issue. The bushing that holds the ball bearing cracked. Can the bushing itself be replaced or can I replace just the link. Trying to avoid replacing the whole cable. I see now I’ll have to be more diligent about lubricating it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

2012 CHEVROLET CRUZE TRANSMISSION PARTS*


----------



## DruzeCruze (Jul 5, 2021)

dustinlrule said:


> Found the issue. The bushing that holds the ball bearing cracked. Can the bushing itself be replaced or can I replace just the link. Trying to avoid replacing the whole cable. I see now I’ll have to be more diligent about lubricating it.


Did you ever get this fixed? I'm thinking my bushing is cracked, and can't find anything to replace it or the linkage rod assembly itself.


----------

